# Photoshop freezing



## cmphoto (Jun 13, 2016)

Since last week's update of Photoshop CC, Photoshop freezes any time I tried to use the quick selection brush, use any plug-in in the NIK collection, and about half the time when I make a duplicate layer. It also stops for a few seconds each time I use the spot healing brush.
Is anybody else running into this kind of problem?

Cliff


----------



## happycranker (Jun 14, 2016)

I am afraid I do not see your problem with the latest version of PS CC, but I am using Win 7 64 bit. Both quick selection and NIK work fine with no delay of freezing. Spot healing has no problem either. Obvious question have you tried with the graphics processor turned off in the preferences?


----------



## cmphoto (Jun 14, 2016)

You know, I wish I had a dollar for every time I have asked someone, "have you rebooted the computer?" And I have seen so many times on this forum someone be told to "turn off the graphics processor". But that still never crossed my mind.
Actually I didn't have to turn it off, I just changed it to "normal" and that seems to have cured the problem.

Thank you so much,
Cliff


----------



## Gnits (Jun 23, 2016)

The latest version of Photoshop CC has made changes to the Plug-In Architecture and may require changes to individual plug-ins by the plug-in maker.  

See this post from Adobe regarding installing / migrating plug-in to Photoshop CC 2015.5.

FAQ: Photoshop CC 2015.5 now available


----------



## happycranker (Jun 24, 2016)

Hmmm that sound bad for NIK, as there is no way they will be updated by Google. I guess it will be worth trying on 2015.5, but keep the older version of PS CC as well?


----------



## Gnits (Jun 24, 2016)

I have downloaded and installed the latest version of Nik on the latest version Ps.... no problem.  I did not try to use the previous Nik plug-in folders or files and I asked Ps Update App  to remove all previous versions of Ps.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 24, 2016)

Gnits said:


> The latest version of Photoshop CC has made changes to the Plug-In Architecture and may require changes to individual plug-ins by the plug-in maker.
> 
> See this post from Adobe regarding installing / migrating plug-in to Photoshop CC 2015.5.
> 
> FAQ: Photoshop CC 2015.5 now available



Actually, I don't think there are any changes to the architecture. If you read the comments and the answers to them, you'll see that dragging and dropping a plugin from an old installation to the new CC2015.5 plugin folder still works for most plugins. If it doesn't work, the problem may not be in Photoshop, but in the plugin.

Adobe is talking about a new shared CC location, but they don't say if that is already operational and if so, where that is located. I have been doing something like that for many years however. I have created a separate folder that I called 'Photoshop plugins'. Whenever I install a plugin, I install it in that folder if the installer allows me to choose a folder. Each time a new version of Photoshop is released, I place a symbolic link to my own 'Photoshop plugins' folder in the plugin folder of that Photoshop installation. Works like a charm.


----------



## Gnits (Jun 24, 2016)

I read the referenced Faqs to indicate a change in the Plug-in location, but I see your point.  I am aware of individuals who have problems with their plug-ins after updating Ps.  That is why I mentioned this reference to Plug-Ins, especially as this may be a reason for Ps freezing.

I am also aware of people with specific Plug-In issues because  Adobe Extension Manager is no longer supported,  in the latest version of Ps CC and need support from the plug-in suppliers to resolve.

See this Adobe Blog post.

Adobe Exchange


----------



## happycranker (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes, everything seems to be fine, just dragged the Google folder into the new version. It is a clear move from Adobe to move everything over to the cloud.......


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 25, 2016)

happycranker said:


> Yes, everything seems to be fine, just dragged the Google folder into the new version. It is a clear move from Adobe to move everything over to the cloud.......



I think it will be a local folder, synchronized through the cloud. If not, you would not be able to use a Photoshop plugin without an internet connection, even though Photoshop CC itself does not need an internet connection to run (it only needs one from time to time to check if your subscription is still valid).


----------

